# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Nem Ninh Hòa - đặc sản Nha Trang

## thietht

"Đi đâu cũng nhớ Khánh Hòa,
    Nhớ Nha Trang gió mát, nhớ Ninh Hòa nhiều nem"
    * 04. Mê Linh có nem nướng và bún thịt nướng rất ngon chuyên phục vụ dân địa phương
    * 50. Thống Nhất (ngay quảng trường ngã 4 Quang Trung) quán đây rất ngon và có cả Vịt khá nổi tiếng, khách hàng tập trung chủ yếu dân sành ăn
    * 52. Phan Bội Châu ngon lịch sự, dân địa phương ăn rất đông.
    * Đặng văn Quyên: 16A Đường Lãn Ông - Nha Trang (chủ yếu bán cho khách đoàn và khách du lịch)



Nếu bạn một lần đến Nha Trang để du lịch hay công việc, chắc hẳn không quên thưởng thức món đặc sản nổi tiếng này


"Ninh Hòa ơi nhớ vô vàn
Ruộng xanh bát ngát có đàn cò bay
Uống ly rượu chút nồng cay
Nem chua chả lụa chuyền tay nhau: mời"
Trong từ điển tiếng Việt, nem chua được giải thích là loại nem gói bằng lá để cho lên men chua! Vâng, đơn giản có vậy mà đã trở thành một món ăn đặc sản gắn liền với địa danh Ninh Hòa.


Nem chua Ninh Hòa nổi tiếng đến mức ở Nha Trang các quán nem muốn có khách đến phải đề thêm chữ“Ninh Hòa” mặc dù quán do người Nha Trang làm, bán ở Nha Trang cho người Nha Trang ăn... Vậy là có nem chua Ninh Hòa giả? Không phải thế, đấy vẫn là nem chua thật nhưng không phải làm ở Ninh Hòa, hoặc chỉ làm theo “công nghệ Ninh Hòa”, nhưng phải đề tên Ninh Hòa vì... “thượng đế” sành điệu chỉ thích nem chua chính gốc Ninh Hòa!


Ở nhiều địa phương khác người ta cũng treo biển hiệu “Nem Ninh Hòa” như quán nem kề Ngã tư Hàng Xanh - Sài Gòn, quán nem ở đường Phan Đình Phùng - Đà Lạt, hoặc quán nem ở Ngã Sáu thành phố Buôn Ma Thuột… nhưng không chắc đó là nem Ninh Hòa một trăm phần trăm, bởi một điều hết sức “bí mật” đã trở thành niềm tự hào của người dân Ninh Hòa, đó là: Chỉ có thịt heo được nuôi trên đất Ninh Hòa và được chế biến bằng đôi bàn tay khéo léo của người Ninh Hòa mới làm ra những chiếc nem ngon. Ai không tin cứ về Ninh Hòa, vào bất cứ quán nem nào, ăn thử… để thấy nhận xét trên không hề ngoa lên tí nào!

Lần mở từng lớp lá xanh, lấp ló sau đó là màu hồng phơn phớt của nem đem lại cảm giác tò mò, háo hức cho thực khách. Bên trong chiếc nem lúc nào cũng khô ráo, không dính lá, màu sắc hồng tươi, thơm ngon, mùi chua dịu dàng, không mặn quá cũng không nhạt quá. Nhai trong miệng vừa dai, vừa giòn sừn sựt. Xem ra để làm được miếng nem chua như thế thật là cả một công trình, một nghệ thuật!


Theo thời gian, danh tiếng của nem Ninh Hòa dần dà vượt ra khỏi giới hạn địa lý nhỏ bé của một huyện. “Nhập hộ khẩu” vào Nha Trang từ hơn hai chục năm nay, các quán nem Ninh Hòa tại thành phố biển lại trở nên nổi danh hơn ngay tại xứ sở của nó là Ninh Hòa.

"Trăm nghe không bằng một thấy", xin mời bạn hãy một lần về thăm quê Ninh Hòa, vào bất kỳ quán nem nào thưởng thức món ăn nổi tiếng này, rồi hãy đưa ra lời nhận xét, xem thử có đáng để món nem đi vào thi ca không?

"Sông Dinh có ba ngọn nguồn
Nhớ em anh băng ngàn vượt suối.
Nhưng không biết đường để đến thăm em .
Ghé vô chợ Ninh Hòa
Mua một xâu nem
Một chai rượu bọt
Anh uống cho say mèm
Dễ quên nỗi nhớ thương
Rượu không say, anh nghĩ lại ngại ngùng
Con gái mười hai bến nước
Biết em thủy chung bến nào"
*CÁCH DÙNG*

Nem có vị chua, vị cay thơm của tiêu, ăn kèm với tỏi và nước tương ớt.
Nem ăn với đồ chua , tỏi sống và nước chấm , kèm với Bia là tuyệt nhất !


Nem chua dùng ngay: Nem chua được chế biến từ thịt heo đùi, bì heo. Sau khi tẩm ướp gia vị được cuộn vào lá chùm ruột, sau đó gói lớp ngoài bằng lá chuối. Sau 03 ngày nem lên men tự nhiên lúc đó thì dùng được. Nem chua dùng rất ngon với tương ớt, tỏi.

Nem chua Nướng: Do không ủ chua nên nem không có vị chua, nhưng thay vào đó khi nướng hoặc hấp nem sẽ có vị ngọt tự nhiên của thịt và mùi thơm từ lá chùm ruột và lá chuối. Dùng chung với tỏi và nước tương
*
BẢO QUẢN*
Nếu chưa dùng hết thì cho vào tủ lạnh để bảo quản ăn dần trong vòng một tuần mà vẫn đảm bảo chất lượng




Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## hcpro

Nhìn ngon quá, hic hic, lâu chưa được ăn món này rùi  :Smile:

----------

